# Re Removal of battery on Cannondale synapse Neo 1 for charging.



## Antonio (18 Jul 2020)

I have just removed my battery on my Neo 1 to see if there were any charging indicator lights on the battery itself. There inside at the bottom. That's fine.
However to remove the battery in the first place I had to unscrew the bottle cage on the seat tube. The battery being a solid and substantial lump would not come out until the cage was removed.
This is surely a badly thought out design. The whole point of having a detachable battery is for charging away from the bike but to have to remove other components first is clearly barmy and time wasting.
Anyone else noticed this or have any comments on this design flaw as I see it.
Antonio


----------



## Specialeyes (18 Jul 2020)

Have you also got a bottle cage on the battery? If not, would it work if you swapped the cage from the seat tube to the battery/downtube? If you do have 2 cages, is it the cages clashing which means one has to be removed? In which case, could you use 2 different types of cages so they don't clash quite so much?

Just a thought.

I guess these are the price of having a relatively sleek in-frame battery, rather than an ugly lump plonked inside the main triangle.


----------



## Antonio (18 Jul 2020)

Hi Special eyes,
I have two cages and it is the one on the seat tube that interferes with the removal of the battery. I will look at different cages to see if it is possible to avoid the battery. There are a few different styles and maybe one with a more flexible plastic could help. One needs two bottles if possible


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Jul 2020)

Bottle carriage is a niggle on many ebikes.

At least you have cage mounting points, lots of ebikes with in frame batteries do not.

Having said that, needing to remove the cage to remove the battery is a design flaw, although I suspect the only alternative would be no cage at all.

At least the bike supports on bike charging.

It would be a big nuisance if it did not.

Another point is there is no rule that says a cyclist must take his drink from a bidon.

I use a screw top bottle carried in my trunk bag.

No leaks as yet.


----------



## Antonio (19 Jul 2020)

After looking at the market for bottle cages I am astonished at the number and different designs there are. I had no idea. I am sure I can get a more slim lined model which will allow the battery to avoid it 
Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Antonio (21 Jul 2020)

Problem solved. Nipped over to our local Halfords later on Sunday. Sure enough there are quite a few cages that were suitable. I naturally chose the Halfords own ( the cheapest) which with the 10% discount came to the ghastly sum of £4.50!!! Fitted it straight away and removed the battery with no problem whatsoever.

I suppose I have to retract my thoughts on a 'cannondale design flaw'.. We live and learn...........


----------

